# المسيحي والنجاح



## اني بل (17 مارس 2011)

المسيحي والنجاح
​*"أريد أن تكون ناجحاً وصحيحاً، كما أن نفسك ناجحة" (يو 2: 3).*
النجاح كلمةٌ تُعدُّ إحدى أجمل وأحبُّ الكلمات لقلب الإنسان.
الكل يحب النجاح؛
النجاح في الدراسة جميل؛
النجاح في العمل رائع؛
والكل يسعىمن أجل النجاح والتفوق؛
وهناك من يخططون للنجاح وبتفوق[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
وأحتوى النجاح الطموح ومعظم أنشطة الناس[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
فكلّ البشر- صغاراً كانوا أَم كباراً - على اختلاف ثقافاتهم وظروفهم يَحلُمون به و يَرجونه، بل يَسعون بكلّ طاقاتهم لإدراكه مهما كلّفهُم ذلك من ثمن!
به نَجِد الحافز لإكمال الطريق، وبدونه تضعُف الطّاقات وتهبط الهِمَم ولا يجد الإنسان معنىً ودافعاً للحياة.
وبسبب المشغوليات كاد أن ينسى بعض الناس أساسالنجاح وهو الرب,وإرادة الله لنا هي أن ننجح روحياً وجسدياً ونفسياً، ولذلك يستخدمالله كل الوسائل لنجاحنا. وخطةالله لكل واحد منا أن يكون ناجحاً في العمل، وفي البيت وفي المدرسة، وفي الكنيسة،وفي كل شيء. 
فالنجاح من مظاهر البركة الإلهيةوالإنسانالروحي ناجح في حياته الخاصة والعامة، والفشل هي إحدى نتائج فعل الشر، والبعد عنالله وعن طاعة وصاياه.
ما هو النّجاح؟
مامعطّلاته؟
ما هي أسراره؟
لماذا يجده البعض، بينما يكون لآخرين صعبَ المَنال؟


ما تعريف النّجاح؟ ومن هو الشّخص النّاجح؟
هناك مفاهيم كثيرة يُمكن لنا أن نعتبرها سهلة وصعبة في الوقت نفسه، ربّما لأنّنا نفهمها كثيراً للدرجة التي قد يصعُب علينا معها أن نجد لها تعريفاً أو مفهوماً مُحدّداً!، ورُبّما يُعدُّ مفهوم النّجاح أحد هذه المفاهيم!.
ويمكن تعريف النجاح، بأنه:" القُدرة على التقدُّم والتطوّر والإنجاز وبلوغالأهداف المرجُوّة بكفاءة وفاعليّة". 
وبالتالي، فالشّخص النّاجح هو ذلك الشّخص الذي يستطيع أن يُسخّر إمكاناته وطاقاته لمصلحتهولتحقيق ذاته للوصول لغاياته وأمانيه.
مفاهيم مغلوطة عن النّجاح!
يخلط الكثيرون منالبشر بين مفهومهم عن النّجاح، وبين مفهوم الأنانيّة وإشباع الذّات أو اللذّاتوالرّغَبات والشّهوات. فالكثيرون يظنّون أنّي أكون ناجحاً عندما :
· أمتلك أموالاً طائلة وسيّاراتٍ فارهة وفخمةوقصوراً ومُمتلكاتٍ ثمينة.
· أتزوّج بامرأة جميلة، وأن أمتلكالصحّة والشُّهرة والجّاه و ... الخ".
وبالحقيقة فامتلاك أشياء كهذههو شيء رائع بلومرغوب، لكنّ السؤال المُهمّ هو: هل هذه هي السعادة؟ وهل هذا هو النّجاحالحقيقي؟
ولنرى ماذا يقول سليمان الحكيم الذي يُقدّم لنا خبرته العميقة في الحياة (جا 2: 5- 11).
وللموضوع تتمـــــــــــــــة
منقول


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

موضوع
جميل جداااا  
شكرااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اني بل (18 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع
> جميل جداااا
> شكرااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
ميرسي لمرورك المنور


----------

